# Gene seeds



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all, my question is what exactly are gene seeds? I know the blood angels one is sanguinis blood but what are the rest? Are they all liquids? What happens if you mix them?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

the geneseeds are implanted in a space marine it stores the information of all the other glands implanted in the astartes if they loose this they loose a chance for another space marine.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not really a 40k fluff buff, but my understanding is that they're organic implants that give the space marines there superhuman characteristics. There's 15-25 (not sure on exact number) different gene-seeds that are implanted into a marine during his 'development'.

One of the gene-seeds produces material that can be used to grow new implants.


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

When the Emperor Created the Primarchs, he Implanted them all with certain of his own Charateristics. So a "part" of the Emperor was given to each of the Primarchs, with the exception of Horus, who was made to be the Emperors succsessor. 

The First space marines was made on Terra, tens upon tens of thousand. As far as I know, they had no real gene seed. But as they found the Lost Children of the Emperor, they each got 10.000 marines, and they were implanted with Gene-seed of their new primarch. So inheriting their Primarchs traits. Such as Angron's Fury, Fulgrims Craving for Perfection, The Stern Will of the Death Guard.

But the Gene-seed is more. A gene-seed also contains the experiences of previous marines. So a good first captain have a strong Gene-seed and one would be lucky to inherit it. While most gene-seeds are of Line warriors still. At least that is how I picked it up from the science talk in the HH series.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Pzycho Leech said:


> When the Emperor Created the Primarchs, he Implanted them all with certain of his own Charateristics. So a "part" of the Emperor was given to each of the Primarchs, with the exception of Horus, who was made to be the Emperors succsessor.


Firslty, it's not necessarily true that each Primarch bore a single part of the Emperor. And if it is, Horus bore his ambition as a trait - as noted in the Heresy series several times.



Pzycho Leech said:


> The First space marines was made on Terra, tens upon tens of thousand. As far as I know, they had no real gene seed. But as they found the Lost Children of the Emperor, they each got 10.000 marines, and they were implanted with Gene-seed of their new primarch. So inheriting their Primarchs traits. Such as Angron's Fury, Fulgrims Craving for Perfection, The Stern Will of the Death Guard.


Actually the Astartes Legions were forged initially with the genetic template of their Primarchs (after the Scattering), so even before their Primarchs (re)discovery they still bore their Primarchs' geneseed.


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, Yes. It's true. Good corrections. haha


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I'm not really a 40k fluff buff, but my understanding is that they're organic implants that give the space marines there superhuman characteristics. There's 15-25 (not sure on exact number) different gene-seeds that are implanted into a marine during his 'development'.
> 
> One of the gene-seeds produces material that can be used to grow new implants.


I think its actually 19 gene seed implants. but anyway whats the age limited for a person becoming a space marine? (besides info from lexi)


----------



## SnoopyChicken (Sep 23, 2010)

how do they turn what they harvest from dead marines into 19 seperate organs?


----------



## Cyric313 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think that the Gene Seed is the Primer that allows the other SM Implants to be accepted by the host.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

SnoopyChicken said:


> how do they turn what they harvest from dead marines into 19 seperate organs?


They don't. As I understand it, the gene-seed is only one organ, planted in the neck, that directs the other 18 (I think it's more than 20, though) superhuman organs planted throughout the body - like the third lung, second heart, the glands that inject pain-killers into a Marine's bloodstream, etc. Think of the gene-seed as a less complex brain; you only have one brain, but it controls and regulates your body. Unlike the brain, however, the gene-seed doesn't "die" (at least, not immediately) when the Marine does. That's why it's so precious, and its recovery is paramount. With it, the Chapter can create new initiates.

"What if you mix them?"... that's a good question. Gene-seeds can be corrupted or mutated, so to attempt to mix two or more would most likely result in fudged up Marines.


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

Alright Guys, Since you know talk about all the implants. This clears up all the questions about time, age, and all the little things. So I'm making you all some Copypasta. The Gene-seed is included in Phase 18.


Astartes Implants

The 19 implanted organs are very complicated, and because several of them only work properly or work at all in the presence of another of the implants, the removal, mutation or failure of one organ can affect the exact functioning of the others.1 Because of this and the fact that each Chapter's gene-seed belongs to that Chapter alone, different Chapters display different characteristics and use different sets of implants and methods of implantation.

Throughout the implantation process the Marine must undergo various forms of conditioning in order for the implanted organs to develop and become part of his physiology.

Listed below is the complete set of implants used:

* Phases 1-3 can be introduced at the same time, ideally between 10 and 14 years of age.
* Phases 4 and 5 can be introduced at the same time, ideally between 12 and 14 years of age.
* Hypnotherapy normally begins at phase 6, ideally sometime between 14 and 17 years of age.
* Phases 7 to 9 are normally introduced simultaneously, ideally at a point between 14 and 16 years old. The following series of organs are also ideally implanted between the ages of 14 and 16.
* Phases 14 and 15 may be introduced at the same time, ideally between 15 and 16 years of age. The remaining series of implants are then ideally introduced to the recipient between the ages of 16 and 18.1 

*Secondary Heart*
Phase 1: This simplest and most self-sufficient of implants allows a Space Marine to survive his other heart being damaged or destroyed, and to survive in low oxygen environments. Not just a back-up, the secondary heart can boost the blood-flow around the Marine's body.

*Ossmodula*
Phase 2: A small, tubular and complex organ, the ossmodula secretes hormones that both affect the ossification of the skeleton and encourage the forming bone growths to absorb ceramic-based chemicals that are laced into the Marine's diet.1 This heavily alters the way the Space Marine's bones grow and develop. Two years after this implant is first put in the subject's long bones will have increased in size (along with most other bones) and the rib cage will have been fused into a solid mass of bulletproof, interlocking plates.

*Biscopea*
Phase 3: This small, circular organ is inserted into the chest cavity and releases hormones that vastly increase muscle growth throughout the marine's body. It also serves to form the hormonal basis for many of the later implants.

*Haemastamen*
Phase 4: Implanted into the main circulatory system, this tiny implant not only increases the haemoglobin content of the subjects blood, making it more efficient at carrying oxygen around the body and making the subject's blood a bright red, it also serves to monitor and control the actions of the phase 2 and phase 3 implants.

*Larraman's Organ*
Phase 5: A liver-shaped organ about the size of a golf-ball, this implant is placed within the chest cavity and connected to the circulatory system. It generates and controls 'Larraman cells' which are released into the blood stream if the recipient is wounded. They attach themselves to leucocytes in the blood and are carried to the site of the wound, where upon contact with air they form a near instant patch of scar tissue, sealing any wounds the Space Marine may suffer.

*Catalepsean Node*
Phase 6: Implanted into the back of the brain, this pea-sized organ influences the circadian rhythms of sleep and the body's response to sleep deprivation. If deprived of sleep, the catalepsean node cuts in. The node allows a Marine to sleep and remain awake at the same time by switching off areas of his brain sequentially. This process cannot replace sleep entirely, but increases the Marines survivability by allowing perception of the environment while resting1. This means that a Space Marine needs no more than 4 hours of sleep a day, and can potentially go for 2 weeks without any sleep at all.

*Preomnor*
Phase 7: This is essentially a pre-stomach that can neutralise otherwise poisonous or indigestible foods. No actual digestion takes place in the preomnor, as it acts as a decontamination chamber placed before the natural stomach in the body's system and can be isolated from the rest of the digestive tract in order to contain particularly troublesome intake.

*Omophagea*
Phase 8: This implant allows a Space Marine to 'learn by eating'. It is situated in the spinal cord but is actually part of the brain. Four nerve bundles are implanted connecting the spine and the stomach wall. Able to 'read' or absorb genetic material consumed by the marine, the omophagea transmits the gained information to the Marine's brain as a set of memories or experiences. It is the presence of this organ which has lead to the various flesh-eating and blood-drinking rituals for which the Astartes are famous, as well as giving names to chapters such as the Blood Drinkers and Flesh Tearers. Over time, mutations in this implant have given some chapters unnatural craving for blood or flesh.

*Multi-lung*
Phase 9: This additional lung activates when a Space Marine needs to breathe in low-oxygen or poisoned atmospheres, and even water. The natural lungs are closed off by a sphincter muscle associated with the multi-lung and the implanted organ takes over breathing operations. It has highly efficient toxin dispersal systems.1

*Occulobe*
Phase 10: This implant sits at the base of the brain, and provides hormonal and genetic stimuli which enable a Marine's eyes to respond to optic-therapy. This in turn allows the Apothecaries to make adjustments to the growth patterns of the eye and the light-receptive retinal cells - the result being that Space Marines have far superior vision to normal humans, and can see in low-light conditions almost as well as in daylight.1

*Lyman's Ear*
Phase 11: Not only does this implant make a Space Marine immune from dizziness or motion sickness but also allows Space Marines to consciously filter out and enhance certain sounds. The Lyman's Ear completely replaces a Marine's original ear. It is externally indistinguishable from a normal human ear.

*Sus-an Membrane*
Phase 12: Initially implanted above the brain, this membrane eventually merges with the recipient's entire brain. Ineffective without follow-up chemical therapy and training, but with sufficient training a Space Marine can use this implant to enter a state of suspended animation, consciously or as an automatic reaction to extreme trauma, keeping the Marine alive for years, even if he has suffered otherwise mortal wounds. Only the appropriate chemical therapy or auto-suggestion can revive a Marine from this state. The longest recorded period spent in suspended animation was undertaken by Brother Silas Err of the Dark Angels, who was revived after 567 years.1

*Melanochrome*
Phase 13: This implant controls the amount of melanin in a Marine's skin. Exposure to high levels of sunlight will result in the Marine's skin darkening to compensate. It also protects the Marine from other forms of radiation.1

*Oolitic Kidney*
Phase 14: In conjunction with the secondary heart this implant allows a Space Marine to filter his blood very quickly, rendering him immune to most poisons. This action comes at a price, however, as this emergency detoxification usually renders the Marine unconscious while his blood is circulated at high speed. The organ's everyday function is to monitor the entire circulatory system and allow other organs to function effectively.1
*
Neuroglottis*
Phase 15: This enhances a Space Marine's sense of taste to such a high degree that he can identify many common chemicals by taste alone. A Marine can even track down his target by taste.

*Mucranoid*
Phase 16: This implant allows a Space Marine to sweat a substance that coats the skin and offers resistance to extreme heat and cold and can even provide some protection for the marine in a vacuum. This can only be activated by outside treatment, and is common when Space Marines are expected to be fighting in vacuum.

*Betcher's Gland*
Phase 17: Consists of two identical glands, implanted either into the lower lip, alongside the salivary glands or into the hard palette. The gland works in a similar way to the poison gland of venomous reptiles by synthesizing and storing deadly poison, which the Marines themselves are immune to due to the gland's presence. This allows a Space Marine to spit a blinding contact poison. The poison is also corrosive and can even burn away strong metals given sufficient time.

*Progenoids*
Phase 18: There are two of these glands, one situated in the neck and the other within the chest cavity. These glands are vitally important and represent the future of the Chapter, as the only way new gene-seed can be produced is by reproducing it within the bodies of the Marines themselves. This is the implant's only purpose. The glands absorb genetic material from the other implanted organs. When they have matured each gland will have developed a single gene-seed corresponding to each of the zygotes which have been implanted into the Marine.

These take time (5 years in the first case, 10 in the latter)1 to mature into gene-seed. The gene-seed can then be extracted and used to create more Space Marines. See main article: Progenoids.

*Black Carapace*
Phase 19: The most distinctive implant, it resembles a film of black plastic that is implanted directly beneath the skin of the Marine's torso in sheets. It hardens on the outside and sends invasive neural bundles into the Marine's body. After the organ has matured the recipient is then fitted with neural sensors and interface points cut into the carapace's surface.1 This allows a Space Marine to interface directly with his Power Armour.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The gene seed that is harvested when a SM dies is the Progenoid Gland, one is implanted in the neck and one in the chest. The Progenoid Gland is used to create the other 18 implants and is harvested either when the SM dies or after 5-10 years, when it has matured. 
The other implants are pretty much disposable, they are implanted into the marine and stay there. The Progenoid holds all of the genetic information needed to create new marines and new implants.
The full list of implants is as follows:

1 Secondary Heart
2 Ossmodula
3 Biscopea
4 Haemastamen
5 Larraman's Organ
6 Catalepsean Node
7 Preomnor
8 Omophagea
9 Multi-lung
10 Occulobe
11 Lyman's Ear
12 Sus-an Membrane
13 Melanochrome
14 Oolitic Kidney
15 Neuroglottis
16 Mucranoid
17 Betcher's Gland
18 Progenoid Glands
19 The Black Carapace

Edit- Ninja'd!!!


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Edit- Ninja'd!!!


Haha, You'll beat me to it a hundred times over in the future. XD
Cheers


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought that over the years a space marine will grow another gene seed.


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

locustgate said:


> As I understand it over the years a space marine will grow another gene seed.


Where did you hear this?
Sounds interesting but I find it highly unlikely. Many scientists try to unlock the secrets of the Gene-seed, one of the more prominant being Fabius Bile.

If they could be grown in ANY way, at all. It would be done.

But the secrets of the Primarchs and the gene-seed is for the Emperor's eyes only.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I think thats more that the ones they given reach maturity and are harvested. I'm sure I read somewhere about a Marine who had had his harvested and felt that he had less to offer the Imperium as a result, can't remember what book it was, possibly one of the Grey Knight books.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Well one of my friends mentioned it when we were talking about space marines. That brings up another thing how have they not ran out of geneseeds, SMs not recovering the seeds or the body being to destroyed to recover.
I know there are several large stores of them, but 1 have been destroyed by the iron warriors


----------



## SnoopyChicken (Sep 23, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Well one of my friends mentioned it when we were talking about space marines. That brings up another thing how have they not ran out of geneseeds, SMs not recovering the seeds or the body being to destroyed to recover.
> I know there are several large stores of them, but 1 have been destroyed by the iron warriors


From one SM you get two gene seed. One progenoid is implanted in the neck, one in the chest


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Space Marines have 2 prognoid glands, one in the neck and one in the chest. iirc both can be removed without the death of the SM so the chapter number will slowly rise.

Also, what happens if a neophyte dies during the transformation process, is the progniod gland with the organs used up and can't be replaced in another neophyte?

It should also be noted that the time it takes to transform into a Space Marines differs depending on chapter, the Blood Angels Exsanguination only takes 1 year to complete when the aspirant is placed in an esophagus and is rendered unconscious, talk about insta-space marine. 

NINJA!


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

Space Marine organs don't grow inside marines, though, they are literal implants (they probably do mature, I admit). So I don't think Blood Angels take a year to become full marines unless they keep opening those caskets to perform surgey. Also, they have scouts, don't they? (I've not seen their recent Codex, so feel free to correct me.)

I believe the progenoids actually contain what are essentially multipotent cells that will grow into each of the SM organs - this means it may be more than 'Two for one' with regards to marines. This makes sense because, well, there are two progenoid glands implanted... So the one marine makes two clearly doesn't work. 

I suspect the real limit on numbers is due to difficulties in culturing the cells and growing the sensitive organs, which do have a high rejection rate. It would also explain how some Chapters lost some of the organs (Imperial Fists, Raven Guard) or they mutated (Raven Guard, Salamanders)- the genetic material of the organs became unstable and it spread through the Chapter in terms of hardship and low numbers (which is akin to inbreeding in thsi case - less gene-seed means inferior gene-seed is used). 

With regards to Scouts, barely any will have progressed far enough to have Progenoids and not been inducted into another company, but their deaths are still a waste of the organ stores.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

surgery is preformed on them but in the space of the year also there scouts are space marines that haven't worked there way to a tactical squad.


----------



## Eerie (Oct 30, 2010)

Pzycho Leech said:


> When the Emperor Created the Primarchs, he Implanted them all with certain of his own Charateristics.


So the Emperor could spit acid?


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Eremite said:



> I don't think Blood Angels take a year to become full marines unless they keep opening those caskets to perform surgey. Also, they have scouts, don't they? (I've not seen their recent Codex, so feel free to correct me.)





BA 5th ed said:


> From the Apothecarion the aspirants will be taken to the Hall of Sarcophagi and each will be placed within a mighty golden sarcophagus. Life support nodes are attached to them and for the next year they will be fed intravenously with a mixture of nutrients and the Blood of Sanguinius while the gene-seed does its work


so to reiterate, the Blood Angels Exsanguination only takes 1 year to complete



Eremite said:


> I believe the progenoids actually contain what are essentially multipotent cells that will grow into each of the SM organs - this means it may be more than 'Two for one' with regards to marines. This makes sense because, well, there are two progenoid glands implanted... So the one marine makes two clearly doesn't work.


in fact, one marine does indeed make two. One prognoid gland is implanted in the chest, the other in the neck. They react to the other organs in the body and produce germ cells in the progniod glands that can be harvested and grown into the organs ripe for implanting into another marine.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

I took the seed part too literally and thought it looked like a pumpkin seed or something inside the body but it was full of stem cells to grow more of the special organs...


----------



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

Im confused.

The gene-seeds 'mature' in 5/10 years respectively, at which time theyre inserted (as a 'zygote' its referred to as) into an aspiring SM (from a recruiting world, with average run of the mill **** sapien DNA).

Its logical the other 18 organs are produced from the pluripotent cells contained in the mature gene-seeds. So essentially organs using DNA from the previous SM. 

But
Lexi states "The glands absorb genetic material from the other implanted organs. When they have matured each gland will have developed a single gene-seed corresponding to each of the zygotes which have been implanted into the Marine. "

Meaning the geneseeds are absorbing genetic material from... the organs that have the exact same genetic material.

What do the gene seeds actually absorb thats any different? They are 'maturing' in what way? I have missed something here, havent I?


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Progenoid glands absorb genetic material from the organs of the individual marine concerned.

Culturing organ zygotes from progenoid glands is the only known way to make space marine implants. Each progenoid is a one-shot deal, so you have to go through the whole process each time to make new zygotes. So even though the new progenoid (created from a gene-seed gestated by the old one) is essentially just gathering the (largely) same material all over again from a new body, you have to do it on order to create more space marines.

It's not exactly the same material each time, as the different experiences of the marine will have an effect on the development of the genetic material. There do not appear to be any particular advantages from this however - perhaps one could say genetic memory is - as the whole process tempts genetic degredation...which we have plentiful examples of actually happening.

It takes between 5 and 10 years for the progenoids to "mature" (collect enough genetic material to make removing them worthwhile - remove them before this and you've just wasted everybody's time and resources).

Aside: Why don't all Space Marines just have them removed as soon as this period is up? Unknown. However, it is possible progenoids get 'better' as they get older (much like wine etc) as they have had longer to absorb genetic material - thus raising the chances of the zygotes being cultured from the progenoid successfully.

Also, a long implantation may have something to do with the 'genetic memories' some Marines possess.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry Mob, but how would the experiences of the Marine affect the genetic material in his Progenoids? That is disproved Lamarkian evolution. Essentially, the genetic material found in a Progenoid is static- this is why there is a 5% tithe of a Chapter's Geneseed by the AdMech, to make sure that this genetic information _isn't_ changing; if it is changing, then they Tech Priests will have to step in to see why and maybe do something to stop it.
As others have noted, the Geneseed is almost exactly like its name. Inside the Progenoids are small collections of cells representing each of the implants that make a Marine, a Marine. This will included its own, Progenoid-making, information. 
When these cells are taken out of the Progenoid they can be cultured and grown into the new organs which will, in turn, be implanted into a new Scout/Neophyte.
In one of the HH books, Astellan, a Terran DA, talks about having his Progenoids removed years ago because they had 'matured', and the way he talks about it suggests that this isn't unheard of and is, in fact, standard procedure. I recall him, or another book, saying that it takes the Progenoids about 20 years to mature. Now, if this process of taking mature Progenoids from Astartes has continued into the 'present' 40k day, then it would really help to increase the rate at which Astartes can be made, as you can be getting on with making a new one whilst the Progenoid donor is still alive, rather than waiting for him to die. However, such a thing is by no means guaranteed to still happen, what with the debasement of the implantation procedure into meaningless ritual and dogma.
Hope that at least adds to the conversation!

GFP


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> Sorry Mob, but how would the experiences of the Marine affect the genetic material in his Progenoids?


There's two ways to look at this (although I'm admittedly off into shaky/speculative ground now, so it's all good with me if this sounds like nonsense to others.)

The first is that genetic memory exists; although the only examples I can think of right now may have more to do with Chaotic influences than the normative gene-seed process. Two genetic 'lines' that transmit memories are Sanguinius and that silver-eyed Imp Fist Captain...Aleph? So in this case "experiences" means memories and feelings that get imprinted onto the genetic material somehow and can then in turn be experienced by the person implanted with organs cultured from that material. Kind of like an weird super-Omophagea effect, I guess...

The second is the more direct experience like standing about in radiation/chaotic energies/that cave on Dagobah. This could have alter the genetic structure of the marine/his organs, thus introducing a mutation into the genetic material harvested over the progenoid. Depending on the seriousness of the mutation, the next marine could turn out to be a Chaos marine waiting to happen, have bones that keep growing throughout his life or be just the first step in a degradation that 3000 years later means no-one in his line can spit acid anymore.


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Darkoan said:


> Im confused.
> 
> The gene-seeds 'mature' in 5/10 years respectively, at which time theyre inserted (as a 'zygote' its referred to as) into an aspiring SM (from a recruiting world, with average run of the mill **** sapien DNA).
> 
> ...


Progniods are extracted from a marine (one in the neck and one in the chest) a progniod contains germ cells which the 18 organs are artificially cultured from (somehow) the 18 organs are planted in a brand spanken new space marine (i think the 2 progniods count as one organ) the newly implanted progniod responds to the presence of the other implants in the marine and creates germ cells corresponding to those organs. rinse repeat.

I think zygots are just another name for progniods as theres no mention of them in the 5th ed SM codex


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Mob.
The first example you give is something that has gone from a Primarch onto his genesons. The exact nature of the Primarchs is still quite fuzzy, but we do know that they are totally bound up with the warp; it's what empowers them and gives them their abilities. For one of them to pass on memories, such as with Sanguinius, sure, why not? We've seen it with the BA. But no other Primarch ever did this. So I think we can discount memories or experiences being passed-on by geneseed when it comes to your 'everyday' Astartes.
The second example is direct genetic damage by an outside influence. It's not 'the Marine performs an action and that action is imprinted onto the genetics somehow'.
Risking going too OT, I'll try to explain further. When the mechanism of evolution was first being discussed, noone knew about genetics, at least not enough to say with any certainty what was going in. One man, called Lamarck (sp?) thought that everyday activities that changed the individual would be passed on. The famous example is that a Giraffe stretches up to get at leaves high-up in a tree, causing its neck to stretch just a little bit, with this slightly lengthened neck being passed on to its offspring. It doesn't work that way. Certainly there can be genetic damage in an individual which changes the genes it passes on, but that will have nothing to do with that individual's routine and how it lives its life.
The same with Marines. His geneseed mught be affected by outside influences such as Chaos, radiaition or that cave on Dagobah (erm, hang on?!), but that will just be genetic damage. Things like his ability at H2H combat, or ranged ability, or loyalty, or speed, or quickness-of-thought will not be passed on because that Geneseed doesn't have anything to do with those things, those things coming directly from the Marine's own genes. All the Geneseed does is grow more Organs to implant into new Marines. It might be best to look at it like a set of parasites, or even symbiotes, living alongside the Marine's body and interacting with it, but totally seperate in its life-cycle.
Blimey!

GFP


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Sanguinius' psychic scream or psychic echo is what causes the BA to go nuts, how it effects new BA neophytes is unknown. I believe (as its an echo) it imprints Sanguinius memories onto his bloodline when new marines take a sip from the blood chalice and they become BA, so it reacts to the gene-seed but isn't transfered through it. But that's pure speculation. 

But space marines have the Omophagea organ so "Space Marines can gain part of a person or creature's memory by eating its flesh." so there must be some truth to a genetic memory, perhaps not in the gene-seed though.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> surgery is preformed on them but in the space of the year also there scouts are space marines that haven't worked there way to a tactical squad.


Almost, the Scouts are Space Marines which haven't become Devastators yet. Then they become Assault Marines, then they become Tacticals. 

Aramoro


----------

